# 2te Festplatte installiert cdrom wird nicht mehr angezeigt



## arnd (27. Dezember 2003)

ein freundliches hallo an alle weihnachtsgestressten

seid ich eine zweite Festplatte instaliert habe werden mein cd-rom Laufwerk und mein Brenner nicht mehrangezeigt.

sie werden beim hochfahren angesprochen , aber ich komme nicht heran.

sie sind jeweils als slave hinter der Festplatte installiert und werden auch alssolche beim Hochfahren erkannt.

nur unter windows 98 werden sie nich angeziegt

danke für die Hilfe

arnd


----------



## Erpel (27. Dezember 2003)

Werden sie im Gerätemanager angezeigt?


----------



## arnd (28. Dezember 2003)

Nein werden sie nicht. ich kann auch den cd-rom-controller nicht installieren. dabei hängt sich der rechner jedesmal auf.

arnd


----------



## zeromancer (28. Dezember 2003)

Häng die Platten an Controller 1, die CDRs an Controller 2, achte auf Master/Slave Einstellungen.


----------

